# Coax-Satellite and TV2



## patmsp (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a dish network receiver that was wired into my internal coax cable from the outside of the house. I would like to run TV2 from the receiver to a std TV in our second bedroom. Is there a multiplexer or something like that, that will allow satellite in to my receiver and then TV2 out to the coax?

thanks for any help,

Pat


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Yes you can use diplexers to connect the RF signal out for your receiver to TV2 using existing coax cables.

Take a look at the attached drawing, it will help you understand the connection method. Good luck.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

Yes you can use diplexers to connect the RF signal out for your receiver to TV2 using existing coax cables.

Take a look at the attached drawing, it will help you understand the connection method. Good luck.


----------

